

Create your own Fishbowl: An NSA Approved, Secure Telecommunication Network - chokepoint
http://www.chokepoint.net/2013/08/create-your-own-fish-bowl-nsa-approved.html

======
bougiefever
When I try to click this link, Google comes up and says it is detecting
unusual traffic from my computer. Previously I searched google for images of
owls and foxes for my daughter. Very strange. I didn't enter this from Google,
and I tried copying and pasting into the address bar, but I still get this
from Google. Why is Google blocking an address I did not use Google to search
for? I'm going to try to change my default browser to DDG and see what
happens. Also, I tried this link from a Tor browser, and it works fine.

Here is what showed on my screen:

\------------- Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer
network. Please try your request again later. Why did this happen?

This page appears when Google automatically detects requests coming from your
computer network which appear to be in violation of the Terms of Service. The
block will expire shortly after those requests stop.

This traffic may have been sent by malicious software, a browser plug-in, or a
script that sends automated requests. If you share your network connection,
ask your administrator for help — a different computer using the same IP
address may be responsible. Learn more

Sometimes you may see this page if you are using advanced terms that robots
are known to use, or sending requests very quickly.

IP address: 206.126.211.7 Time: 2013-08-31T15:22:53Z URL:
[http://www.chokepoint.net/2013/08/create-your-own-fish-
bowl-...](http://www.chokepoint.net/2013/08/create-your-own-fish-bowl-nsa-
approved.html)

